# Asbestos Shingles??



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Original style Sea Isle City shore house...
House is covered with asbestos shingles
My question -
1) remove at a cost of about $3k, sheath, insulate and install siding or
2) put up some rigid foam and vinyl side right over the shingles, bumping-out the exterior casign and capping, etc.???


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

rip:thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

& remove :thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont like going over stuff, so my answer would be have it removed.


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

i've rarely come across houses where the asbestos was removed...too costly i suppose...i'd say it makes things easier on you and the homeowner to go over the top...


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

This house is actually my Mom's. She really only uses the house in the summer when she takes the grandkids down.

The original plan was to put a second floor on the house. The second floor would be used for family with two rental unit below to help cover the costs, etc.

But we'd have to sub out the construction. I'm not licensed in NJ and don't have the time or crew to take on such a big project. So I thought about making the current house more attractive with vinyl, shaker siding, etc. I just didn't know if the benefits of removing the siding were worth the cost and effort.


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

i doubt the removal would be cost effective...plus, the asbestos shingles would be something of an extra barrier to the outside...if your interested, send me a message with some more info, like the town and maybe the size of the home...i have a great contractor that i worked for about 6 years(ran his insulation division before going on my own) who does siding...he travels all throughout new jersey...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

everybody with a p/u does siding in nj:thumbup:


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

thats a good point...lol...but alot lack the quality


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ASInsulation said:


> i doubt the removal would be cost effective...plus, the asbestos shingles would be something of an extra barrier to the outside...if your interested, send me a message with some more info, like the town and maybe the size of the home...i have a great contractor that i worked for about 6 years(ran his insulation division before going on my own) who does siding...he travels all throughout new jersey...


 
ASI, thank you. I really appreciate the offer. But my brother and I will be doing the work over the off-season. I was just curious about the pros/cons of removing or leaving the shingles.

I personally, like the idea of removing. However, not really practical because we'll be doing this work on weekends and holidays and can't afford to have the house unprotected.

I was talking to my brother yesterday who told me the consensus may be to put on a second floor. If that's the case, I will be looking for a reputable contractor who works in the South Jersey, Sea Isle area.

Any suggestions?


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Loneframer...aka Bobby rizzical.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

Most of the time i use 1/2 or 3/4 Dow board and just cover the old shingles. 
If we are adding a addition & changing the windows i would strip it down and add house rap . A multi master cuts the nails off the shingles very fast with no dust and no small pieces to pick up. 2 guys cut one man hauls the junk we strip a 2000 sf house in a day and wrap it l
You guys can just rip off the shake and cover it back up as you go.
Its a pita to re flash the windows & doors . John


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally, I would rip the asbestos, take pictures of the felt paper and go on about siding the building. As the HO, I believe you can still do the asbestos removal without being licensed. Wonder about RRP as well.

I've done lots of new work in SIC.

I could tell you stories about the locals back in the 80s, they were some fun times.:clap:


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Maybe its different in jersey but arent asbestos shingles non friable so you dont need anything special to take them off? We can just double bag and send them on their way. Alot of ppl just dig a damn hole and bury them out back, not sure how legal that is though.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Personally, I would rip the asbestos, take pictures of the felt paper and go on about siding the building. As the HO, I believe you can still do the asbestos removal without being licensed. Wonder about RRP as well





jkfox624 said:


> Maybe its different in jersey but arent asbestos shingles non friable so you dont need anything special to take them off? We can just double bag and send them on their way. Alot of ppl just dig a damn hole and bury them out back, not sure how legal that is though.


Homeownership, friability and legality aside; I hate asbestos and I would consider it money well spent to have an abatement company rip off the old siding. I know I'm being paranoid, but the stuff just sucks


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the state landfill will accept asbestos shingles from the owner in Delaware but not a business...not sure what the procedure would be to get rid of them in that case. Does NJ take a similar stance?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Last asbestos rip I did was many years ago. Homeowner pulled the permit, had to be double bagged in HAZ-MAT bags, call the dump in advance and they would prep a hole and cover the bags right away.

It's my understanding that if a contractor pulls a permit, the removal must be done by an asbestos abatement contractor. I've seen well over 100 tear downs that had to have the asbestos removed prior to razing the building.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure this will ruffle some feathers but imo asbestos is not near as bad as its made out to be. Pipe insulation yes it can be bad stuff. Floor tile, shingles nah. Unless your being retarded and sanding asbestos floor tile or something. Two times we've had abatement it was a joke. First was in a government building had floor tile to take up. Guy had the tent and shower and all that happy chit set up. Go inside he's in there in shorts and a sleeveless shirt jamming away to the radio going wild on the tile. He didnt even have the damn shower hooked up.

Second time was some insulation around 6" duct work. Different guy but they just gave it a mist of water, pulled it off and threw it in a bag. Of course ppl got mad sick from it, but they were working it everyday with 0 safety measures. Someday we'll all die from excessive pvc dust exposure combined with fiberglass insulation and silica dust. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

REMOVE!!!

Your best bet all round is to remove shingles and install new siding.
It is your mom's house so technically, you are the owner to some degree, and could get away with doing the work yourself. Just don't have your lettered truck sitting out front.

Don't get overwhelmed, this is easily a series of weekend jobs for you and bro.
Just do one side at a time and tooth out about a foot around each corner. 
Use nail pullers, straddle nail, push in shingle, grab nail and twist out. Stack shingles.
Although some nails may be a struggle it goes pretty fast.

Set corner posts and J and side away.
The toothed area at corner posts should be OK till the next weekend, its probably 30 # felt. If your not comfortable with that, cut and piece back in. If you have time.
Repeat.

For more info. on asbestos shingles see:
http://contractortalk.com/f11/asbestos-siding/82082/


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

diamond d. said:


> remove!!!
> 
> Your best bet all round is to remove shingles and install new siding.
> It is your mom's house so technically, you are the owner to some degree, and could get away with doing the work yourself. Just don't have your lettered truck sitting out front.
> ...


great answer, agreed! I've done it. What i wanted to do, was put an ad in the paper selling that stuff. After tear off on one house, a guy came and got 2 barrels full as replacement on his house.


----------

